# Converting Nissan Pickup from Auto to Stick



## bgeshel (Dec 24, 2004)

Has anyone tried to do what I'm starting tomorrow? I'm converting a 1990 Extended Cab pickup from an Automatic to 5-Speed. I have ALL the parts to do the changeover...are there any pitfalls I haven't considered?????


----------

